# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  El Gobierno reserva terrenos de dominio público terrestre a Tarragona.

## REEGE

POLÍTICA ECO
CATALUÑA | 10.06.2011 | 15:50
El Gobierno reserva terrenos de dominio público terrestre a Tarragona. 
Madrid, 10 jun (EFE).- El Consejo de Ministros ha acordado hoy reservar 28.301,82 metros cuadrados de dominio público marítimo-terrestre para la Reestructuración general del entorno de Les Olles, en el término municipal de L'Ampolla (Tarragona).

También ha acordado reservar 851 metros cuadrados para el Programa para la implantación de una red de indicadores ambientales del Delta del Ebro, en San Carlos de la Rápita en Tarragona.

Dichas reservas se declaran, entre otras, con las siguientes condiciones: la duración de la reserva se limitará al tiempo necesario para el cumplimiento de los fines establecidos y la reserva nunca podrá amparar la realización de otros usos y actividades distintas de las que justifican su declaración.

También se deberá mantener la servidumbre de tránsito definida en la Ley de Costas, con una anchura de seis metros, para uso público y peatonal.

Asimismo, los órganos encargados de la ejecución de las obras serán los responsables de los daños y perjuicios que puedan ocasionar las obras autorizadas, directa o indirectamente, en los terrenos de dominio público marítimo-terrestre.

Dichos órganos están exclusivamente autorizados a ocupar la superficie de dominio público marítimo-terrestre destinada a la reserva.

El Servicio Provincial de Costas en Tarragona podrá inspeccionar la ejecución de las obras, con objeto de comprobar si las mismas se ajustan al proyecto en base al cual se otorga la reserva. EFE

----------

